# Một vài điều cần chú ý khi mua máy ép dầu gia đình online?



## Banhbeo09 (20 Tháng chín 2021)

Mua hàng online đã trở thành xu thế của cuộc sống hiện đại. Nhờ có hình thức dịch vụ này mà dù ở nơi đâu bà con cũng có thể dễ dàng mua hàng, tiếp cận được với nhiều loại hàng hóa chất lượng cao. Vậy thì việc mua máy ép dầu gia đình bằng cách online có phải là lựa chọn hợp lý hay không? Hãy cùng phân tích để có câu trả lời chính xác nhé!

*Nên mua máy ép dầu gia đình online không?*

Online là hình thức mua hàng qua mạng, khách hàng sẽ gửi các thông tin đặt hàng của mình cho bên bán để gửi hàng về tận nhà. Như vậy, dù ở xa bà con cần mua máy ép dầu vẫn có thể chọn mua đúng mẫu, đúng đơn vị mình mong muốn. Không còn bị hạn chế phạm vi buôn bán như hình thức kinh doanh truyền thống.

Máy ép dầu gia đình có thiết kế kiểu dáng nhỏ gọn, dễ vận chuyển đi khắp mọi nơi. Cho nên, rất phù hợp để đặt mua online và thanh toán khi nhận được hàng bằng hình thức ship cod an toàn cho khách hàng. Trước khi mua, bà con có thể lên mạng tìm kiếm các nguồn thông tin về đơn vị bán uy tín - chất lượng để xem máy ép dầu và đặt hàng.

Trong quá trình đó có thể tham khảo được nhiều loại máy, với các mức giá bán khác nhau. So sánh, đánh giá dựa các bên để tìm ra nhà bán hàng tốt nhất. Mọi việc chỉ cần ngồi nhà không mất thời gian và chi phí đi lại nhưng lại có được nhiều thông tin về sản phẩm mình đang có nhu cầu. Đặc biệt đối với những người bận rộn, không có thời gian đi mua trực tiếp thì đây là cách lựa chọn khá thích hợp.

Nếu khi nhận hàng kiểm tra thấy không đúng mẫu được giới thiệu bà con có thể TỪ CHỐI NHẬN hàng. Tính ra cũng chẳng thiệt hại gì nên rất nhiều người đã lựa chọn cách này để mua máy ép dầu cũng như nhiều sản phẩm khác cho mình.

Tuy nhiên, đã có ưu điểm chắc chắn sẽ lại có nhược điểm. Mua online không được sờ tận tay, xem tận mắt về sản phẩm của mình. Tâm lý lúc nào cũng sợ bị lừa, sợ mua phải hàng giả hàng kém chất lượng. Thậm chí cũng có không ít người đã bị mất tiền oan khi mua hàng online trên mạng.

Thế nhưng, rủi ro đó là do bà con chưa tìm được cơ sở uy tín. Bởi vì tìm được một nơi bán hàng tốt, cho xem hàng trước khi thanh toán thì mọi vấn đề đều sẽ không phải lo lắng. Khi có bất cứ sự cố gì xảy ra hay thiếu hàng sẽ được giải quyết, đền bù thỏa đáng.

Chính vì vậy, nếu không có điều kiện về thời gian và không muốn đi lại vất vả bà con hoàn toàn có thể lựa chọn hình thức mua máy ép dầu gia đình online ở những nơi có tiếng tăm, thương hiệu về chất lượng.

*Một vài điều cần chú ý khi mua máy ép dầu gia đình online?*

Trước khi quyết định đặt mua máy ép dầu gia đình online, để tránh có mâu thuẫn giữa hai bên bán và mua. Tốt nhất bà con hãy hỏi thật tường tận, kỹ lượng về mọi vấn đề như thông tin, hình ảnh máy móc, giá thành, phí vận chuyển… Khi đã thống nhất và biết được mọi thứ rõ ràng cả hai bên sẽ không phải lăn tăn bất cứ điều gì.

Sau đó, lúc nhận máy bà con sẽ đối chiếu lại mọi thứ với những gì mình đã được giới thiệu, tư vấn để yên tâm hơn. Có trục trặc hay sai sót gì cũng dễ nói chuyện với bên bán hàng hơn. 

Nếu như mua máy ép dầu gia đình ở *Lalifa.com*, bà con mua online sẽ rất tin tưởng và thoải mái. Vì những dữ liệu về máy ép dầu bà con muốn mua sẽ được gửi vào zalo qua số điện thoại, cùng các hình ảnh và video đi kèm. Lúc đóng gói sẽ chụp cả phụ kiện kèm theo máy để kiểm tra hàng thuận tiện hơn.

Không đúng như những gì đã trao đổi, bà con có quyền hoàn hàng lại cho công ty. Nhưng với phương châm làm vì chữ TÍN - chữ Tâm hàng đầu, đảm bảo máy ép dầu gia đình đến với tất cả quý khách đều hài lòng, như ý đúng như những gì đã tìm hiểu về máy ép dầu trước đó.


----------

